# Bacon!!!



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2020)

Out of the cure and into the fridge to dry for a few hours before hitting the smoke this afternoon.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn't know you had a smokehouse in the backyard!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2020)

My smokehouse is a tad smaller than that one.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks suspiciously like a Weber grill to me!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Looks suspiciously like a Weber grill to me!



Eagle eye there, Mike! LOL!

Just got it off the smoke and sliced off a couple small bites for me and the kids. Just heavenly! Will chill it down and slice it up in the coming days.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2020)

Time and temp?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Time and temp?



It's done when it's done. This one started at 6lbs. I filled the baskets with unlit and smoke wood and put 3-4 lit coals in each basket. Grill temps started around 150 and went as high as 250 (windy here today). All in all, it was about 90 minutes and I wait until internal temps are near 140.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2020)

Ready for another round this morning. Using the smoker for this one - hoping for lower temps and more time on the smoke.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 14, 2020)

The Smoke Tube is your friend!






Boatboy24 said:


> Ready for another round this morning. Using the smoker for this one - hoping for lower temps and more time on the smoke.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2020)

Care to post the full recipe BB???


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2020)

My basic recipe is linked below. I usually augment with a little extra pepper, and some thyme and bay leaves. I leave the water out. In my opinion, it isn't needed - after a 7-10 day cure, there's a lot of liquid in the bag. I apply the mix as if it were a dry rub, then bag it and put it in the fridge for 7-10 days, flipping over once a day. On smoke day, I take it out, rinse it off, pat dry and put back in the fridge on a cooling rack (in a baking pan) for a couple hours to dry it out. I smoke it at a low temp (under 200 if possible) until it hits an internal temp of 140. Then, back into a bag and into an ice bath to stop the cooking. After that, into the fridge for at least 24 hours before slicing. I put it in the freezer for an hour or so before I slice, then I vacuum seal and freeze.









How To Make Smoked Homemade Bacon - It Is So Much Better Than Store Bought


Homemade bacon is easy and the results are much better than grocery store smoked bacon. Once you have the basic homemade smoked bacon recipe down, you can vary the ingredients to make countless flavor variations.



amazingribs.com


----------



## justsipn (Nov 17, 2020)

I’ve used that recipe before and it’s awesome. I need to do that again. 

it’s way better bacon than you can buy.


----------

